# Czego się słucha?

## noobah

Wiem że OT ogromny, ale dla mnie osobiście bardzo ważna część życia to muzyka. Na pewno nie udało mi się ująć wszystkich gatunków i nurtów muzycznych, ale chyba te najważniejsze poruszyłem.

Ja ocieram się o prawie wszystkie gatunki muzyczne, oto przykłady ulubionych wykonawców:

ROCK, BLUES: Pearl Jam, U2, raga protiff machinie, Kult, Kazik, Kazik na żywo, Depeche Mode, Led Zeppelin, Dire Straits

ALTERNATYWA/PROGRES: Pink Floyd, Radiohead, Tool

METAL: Slayer, Metallica, Pantera, Type o Negative, Anathema, Down

RAP: Tribe Called Quest, Beastie Boys, Kaliber44, PFK, Outkast

HOUSE i POCHODNE: trochę chilloutu słucham, nie znam wykonawców

JAZZ: Michel Petrucciani, John Coltrane, Oscar Peterson, Miles Davis

ŚCIEŻKI DŹWIĘKOWE: the Crow, Metroland

----------

## kamil.pawelak

http://www.jamendo.com/pl/  :Wink: 

----------

## Nigredo

Kiepska taka ankieta, jeśli nie można zaznaczyć kilku opcji. Nie mogę też zaznaczyć "wszystko", bo jednak nie wszystko.

----------

## joker

ja slucham tego: http://www.last.fm/user/bajtek

----------

## Yatmai

 *kamil.pawelak wrote:*   

> http://www.jamendo.com/pl/ 

 

Czyżby coś na zasadzie muzyki na GPL'u ?  :Very Happy:  Pobierasz ale nie demko tylko całość, słuchasz, jak jest ok, to należało by się przesłać trochę groszy artyście  :Smile: 

----------

## mysz

 *joker wrote:*   

> ja slucham tego: http://www.last.fm/user/bajtek

 

Yup. Lastfm to jeden z lepszych wynalazków ery Internetu. :)

a ja tego słucham :)

----------

## Poe

nie głosuje w ankiecie bo.... nie ma w niej opcji "reggae" albo przynajmniej "inne" (bo gatunków muzycznych jest jeszcze od groma)

a co do reggae... To nie tylko muzyka dla mnie, ale i styl bycia (nie, ganji nie pale).

co do innych gatunkow.... rock, odrobine bluesa... czyli Kult/Kazik oraz Dżem. oraz muzyka z okresu hippisowskiego.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ankieta na ten temat jest bez sensu, bo nie można zaznaczyć kilku opcji, a podejrzewam, że większość ludzi nie zamknie się w jednym gatunku muzycznym. 

Ja generalnie mógłbym powiedzieć, że najczęściej słucham rocka i metalu rzadko muzyki poważnej i poezji śpiewanej w postaci Kaczmarskiego oraz wybranych utworów z gatunków takich jak pop i rap ale to są naprawdę rodzynki. Nie cierpię natomiast techno, dicho i wszelkiego rodzaju odmóżdżającej luzackiej muzyczki imprezowej.

Kapele długo by wymieniać ale jakoś tak jest, że od zawsze istniały dla mnie: Metallica, Paradise Lost (stary i nowszy ale nie najnowszy!), Anathema i Manowar,a jakiś rok czy dwa temu na nowo odkryłem Therion i mógłbym powiedzieć, że jest teraz moją ulubioną kapelą, gdyby nie to, że nie słuchałem go od 2 m-cy  :Wink: . 

Acha, nie umiem tego klasyfikować (podobno to jakiś rodzaj folku czy coś), ale lubię Hedningarna, Vaartina czy In Extremo - takie klimatyczne i zakręcone.

Piosenki ze starych polskich filmów też są świetne: "W stepie szerokim, Czarne Chmury, Stawka większa niż życie, Janosik, Alternatywy 4 itp..."

Poe wspomniał Kult i Kazika (a Kazik towarzyszy mi w życiu od płytki (właściwie kasetki) "Spalam się"  :Wink:  ) oraz muzę hippisowską (transowe kawałki dzieci-kwiatów są niezłe a do The Doors zawsze będę wracał).

Acha, muzyka z gier takich jak Morrowind, Diablo czy Gothic.

----------

## argasek

Zaznaczyłem metal, ale proszę liczyć jeszcze jednocześnie głos na jazz.

[sarkazm]

Osobom które zaznaczyły "wszystkiego po trochu" gratuluję wysoce wyrafinowanego gustu muzycznego. 

[/sarkazm]

Ale konkrety tu: http://www.last.fm/user/argasso  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

u mnie oczywiscie pod reggae wiążą się wszelkie jego podgatunki, czyli roots (zwłaszcza polskie oraz klasyczne), dub (gdy nie chce sie wsłuchiwać w tekst, a zalezy mi na samej wibracji), soundsystemy, dancehall czy ragga (to mniej) do wyzycia sie na imprezach. i odrobinke ska.

Polska scena w kazdym wydaniu ma naprawdę dużo do zaprezentowania.

----------

## 13Homer

 *argasek wrote:*   

> [sarkazm]
> 
> Osobom które zaznaczyły "wszystkiego po trochu" gratuluję wysoce wyrafinowanego gustu muzycznego. 
> 
> [/sarkazm]

 

Eee..., może to ludzie, którzy nie słuchają muzyki jako takiej. Kumpel mi kiedyś powiedział, że w pracy powinna lecieć jakakolwiek muzyka, aby tylko coś brzęczało.

Ja przechodziłem przez bardzo różne gatunki: metal, rap, pop. I często wracam do nich na zmianę (przez jakiś czas słucham tego, później czego innego, parę dni losowych utworów z radia). Pewnie nie uwierzycie, czego ostanio fajnie mi się słuchało jadąc samochodem: Alizee "Moi Lolita".. Często leci w radiu Zet. A zawsze jak słucham "Trojki" (Grupy Teatralnej Rafała Kmity) to zawsze się łapię na tym, że zachrzaniam po wisłostradzie ponad 100. Sam nie wiem, dlaczego tak na mnie działa.

"Księga Tajemnicza. Prolog" i "Kinematografia" to klasyka. Kurcze, gdybym był ćpunem, to dopiero bym to odbierał jak należy, a tak... odbiór ułomny..

----------

## argasek

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   [sarkazm]
> 
> Osobom które zaznaczyły "wszystkiego po trochu" gratuluję wysoce wyrafinowanego gustu muzycznego. 
> 
> [/sarkazm] 
> ...

 

Takie podejście akurat rozumiem -- sam wiem, że inaczej siedzi się w pustym mieszkaniu bez komputera, a inaczej w pustym mieszkaniu bez komputera z radiem  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [sarkazm]
> 
> Osobom które zaznaczyły "wszystkiego po trochu" gratuluję wysoce wyrafinowanego gustu muzycznego. 
> ...

 

a wlasnie ze ja slucham wszystkiego po troche byle bylo dobre i nie znaczy to bynajmniej ze nie mam kompletnie gustu muzycznego. przewaznie slucham muzyki w stylu kult/pidzama/akurat czy strach na lachy, ale czesto mam tak, ze wlaczam sobie kawalki typu infected mushroom: cities of the future   :Twisted Evil:  czasem mam nastroj na pinkfloydow a czasem pare kawalkow korna czy ramstaina, a nawet jakiegos chopinna (ale to juz chyba zboczenie wynikajace z tego ze gram troche na klawiszach  :Wink: ). jednak sa rzeczy ktorcyh nie trawie.  naprzyklad nie slucham zadnego hip-hopu, z popu raczej tez pare kawalkow. nawet z takiego korna, ktorego w sumie lubie (glownie za genialna przerobke Another Brick In the Wall pinkfloydow i Dead bodies everywhere), w sumie slucham tylko pare kawalkow, chyba ze naprawde mam nastroj na taka muze. sorki za takie trucie, ale poczulems sie urazony wypowiedzia, ze jesli slucham wszystkiego po trochu mam "wyrafinowanegy gust muzyczny". rownie dobrze mogl bym napisac, ze osoby ktore ograniczaja sie tylko do jednego gatunku muzyki sie nie znaja itp/itd.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *argasek wrote:*   

> sam wiem, że inaczej siedzi się w pustym mieszkaniu bez komputera,

 

WTF?!   :Shocked:  Czy taki stan rzeczy jest w ogóle możliwy?   :Laughing: 

A szum wiatraków to też muzyka  :Wink: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

 *noobah wrote:*   

> METAL: Slayer, Metallica, Pantera, Type o Negative, Anathema, Down 

 

Takich zwierząt nie słucham... ale zaznaczyłem metal. Problem w tym że w takiej ankiecie powinny być przynajmniej wszystkie genry z ID3v2 tag, bo co ma zrobić człowiek dla którego metal to nie szarpidruty i darciomordy, ale porządne brzmienie linii muzycznej i wokal który da się zrozumieć (jeśli dany utwór posiada w ogóle wokal)?

----------

## no4b

W gruncie rzeczy jestem otwarty na wszystkie gatunki, które nie są hip hopem. Najczęściej słucham metalu (death, grind, brutal death, nie lubię wszelkich heavy, power, melodic itp), muzyki klasycznej (uwielbiam Vivaldiego), jazzu, bluesa, industrialu i trochę muzyki elektronicznej, głównie jakiegoś house.

----------

## c2p

Dużo u mnie tego (http://www.lastfm.pl/user/c2p/), więc nie wiem co zaznaczyć :/.

----------

## lazy_bum

Zaznaczyłem:

 *Quote:*   

> wszystko po tochu, byle było dobre

 

Więc... wszystkiego po trochu, a 'dobrość' oceniam we własnym zakresie. <-;

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja też, bo wg mnie oznacza to otwarty gust muzyczny;) Choć z przewagą ciężkiego grania w moim przypadku. Niemniej jednak można szukać inspiracji wszędzie.

http://www.lastfm.pl/user/kfiaciarka

----------

## noobah

geeeez, ale się wszyscy rozgadali, sorki wielkie dla Poe za nieuwzględnienie reggae. Ogólnie, widzę że lubicie się czepiać szczegółów. Jasne, że można by walnąć jakieś 40 gatunków i 120 podgatunków, ale czy to ma sens? Już zaczynam żałować że zrobiłem ankietę. Muzyka powinna wg mnie łagodzić obyczaje, a nie taki tekst jak argasek wysunął na temat gustu muzycznego. O gustach się nie dyskutuje.

Wniosek do moderatorów o USUNIĘCIE wątku, bo będzie flame war. Jeszcze raz sorry za ten topic.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *noobah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wniosek do moderatorów o USUNIĘCIE wątku, bo będzie flame war. Jeszcze raz sorry za ten topic.

 

to jest otw więc niech zostanie;) Nie bierz nic do głowy noobah  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

Muzyki słucham różnorakiej, ze wskazaniem na pochodne rocka/metalu, industrialu itp.

Szczegóły: http://www.last.fm/user/totencham/

Swoją drogą widzę, że znajdzie się tutaj większe grono osób korzystających z last.fm, więc może by tak założyć grupę gentoo.pl  :Smile:  ?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Muzyki słucham różnorakiej, ze wskazaniem na pochodne rocka/metalu, industrialu itp.
> 
> Szczegóły: http://www.last.fm/user/totencham/
> 
> Swoją drogą widzę, że znajdzie się tutaj większe grono osób korzystających z last.fm, więc może by tak założyć grupę gentoo.pl  ?

 

http://www.lastfm.pl/group/Gentoo+users

http://www.lastfm.pl/group/Gentoo+Forums

ale mozna załozyć i gentoo.pl  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*   Muzyki słucham różnorakiej, ze wskazaniem na pochodne rocka/metalu, industrialu itp.
> 
> Szczegóły: http://www.last.fm/user/totencham/
> 
> Swoją drogą widzę, że znajdzie się tutaj większe grono osób korzystających z last.fm, więc może by tak założyć grupę gentoo.pl  ? 
> ...

 

Nie inaczej, właśnie gentoo.pl mam na myśli. Tamte grupy wydają mi się mimo wszystko bardziej obce niż bliskie, gdyż generalnie nie znam zbyt wielu użytkowników "głównej" części f.g.o. Z drugiej strony nie jestem pewien, czy warto się rozdrabniać, dlatego chętnie poznam opinie na temat tego pomysłu.

BTW, z gustami muzycznymi tutejszych userów jest imo lepiej, niż gorzej  :Razz: .

----------

## 13Homer

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Wniosek do moderatorów o USUNIĘCIE wątku, bo będzie flame war. Jeszcze raz sorry za ten topic.

 

No chyba żartujesz :) Rozpętałeś tę wojnę, więc teraz cierp ;)

----------

## raaf

hej!

polecam:

http://www.age.fm/~sound/mono/

http://www.sigur-ros.is/

http://www.sonicyouth.com/

http://www.scianka.com/

cos tam sie jeszcze znajdzie ... w sumie wiele tego  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. z stacji radiowych internetowych goraco polecam:

http://somafm.com/ <- secret agent, fenomenalna muza z klimatach fimow szpiegowskich, dla mnie Bomba!

http://bluerazor.echoms.com/~eggradio/bbs/ <- i to jest czego nie rozumiem, jajcarskie radio, ktore juz nie gra i nie wiem dlaczego, ale strona jest wiec moze wroca .. kiedys ..

----------

## rzabcio

Najczęściej (przy programowaniu szczególnie) słucham jazziku (heh - jestem pierwszy w tej kategorii  :Smile:  ). Jednakże z "mojego" last niestety tego nie widać, gdyż przeważnie to radia internetowe - Source oraz Smoothjazz.com. Poza tym generalnie cięższe brzmienia.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich melomanów. Niezależnie od gatunku.

PS. Nie słuchajcie za głośno na słuchawkach w środkach komunikacji publicznej. Troszkę do denerwujące.  :Wink: 

PS2. kfiaciarka: "Twoja muzyczna zgodność z użytkownikiem kfiaciarka jest: Wysoka".  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> PS. Nie słuchajcie za głośno na słuchawkach w środkach komunikacji publicznej. Troszkę do denerwujące. ;)

 

Jechałem kiedyś autobusem z kumplem i jakiś gość słuchał czegoś głośno w słuchawkach. Z początku trochę mnie to drażniło, ale jak się przysłuchałem, okazało się, że całkiem fajna muzyka. Po chwili juz wiedziałem, dlaczego fajna: Rammstein :)

----------

## Poe

ale jak jedzie 6 knypków słuchających z komórki na cały tramwaj jakiegoś nie powiem czego, to mozna sie wkurzyc.

----------

## n0rbi666

Metal - zdecydowanie metal. Słuchając dzisiaj w autobusie Vader - Helleluyah (God is Dead) - uświadomiłem sobie (po raz kolejny  :Cool:  ) że ta muzyka mnie po prostu kręci   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

@n0rbi666 kumpel mi kiedyś puścił Vader'a na obozie.... Po 15 minutach spałem a grało na pół piętra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> @n0rbi666 kumpel mi kiedyś puścił Vader'a na obozie.... Po 15 minutach spałem a grało na pół piętra 

 

Tak ... ta muzyka koi nerwy  :Smile:  Ta linia melodyczna ....

Ja za to często puszczałem Slipknota przed snem - i prawie zawsze usypiałem ze słuchawkami na uszach  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> @n0rbi666 kumpel mi kiedyś puścił Vader'a na obozie.... Po 15 minutach spałem a grało na pół piętra 

 

chyba za duzo wypiłeś po prostu  :Wink: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

To mi po przestudiowaniu moich ulubionych zespołów wychodzi że słucham: Heavy Metal (Tarot!!!), Symphonic Metal(Nightwish), Power Metal(Blind Guardian i HammerFall)

A z tego co tu widze, to dużo metalu i to nawet dobrego się przebija do umysłów forumowiczów.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   @n0rbi666 kumpel mi kiedyś puścił Vader'a na obozie.... Po 15 minutach spałem a grało na pół piętra  
> 
> chyba za duzo wypiłeś po prostu 

 

Hehe, nie no, to tuż po południu było to troche za wcześnie na chlanie  :Very Happy:  Generalnie nie przepadam za taką muzyką, jak to Johnny_Bit określił szarpidruty i darcie mordy. Aczkolwiek System of a Down czy Rammstein'a uwielbiam  :Wink: 

----------

## mysz

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> PS. Nie słuchajcie za głośno na słuchawkach w środkach komunikacji publicznej. Troszkę do denerwujące. ;)

 

Z reguły słyszę w ten sposób czyjąś muzykę pomimo słuchania własnej. Tak, to jest denerwujące.

Ale to też od słuchawek zależy ile "wypuszczają" na zewnątrz.

----------

## psycepa

szanty, szanty, szanty 

chillout ambient psy

folk(japan,hindi,chineese)

smooth jazz

industrial (rzadko)

sporo OST (np z Crimson Tide - miodzio  :Smile:  )

zazwyczaj slucham radia internetowego  smoothjazz.com lub bassline.gr

rzadko bo rzadko ale zdarza mi sie posluchac popu i nie ukrywam ze niektore piosenki mi sie podobaja...

z hiphopu rodzynki, ale raczej juz te starsze, bo hiphopolo nie trawie, lubie pfk, k44, eldo, grammatik czy starego tede, ktory imho ostatnio sie zeszmacil (zreszta tak samo jak mezo)

no i oczywiscie rozne przerobki typu

A-ha - Take on me zagrane w ciezkim rockowym stylu czy przerobka techno wszem i wobec znanego hitu: Dzisiaj w betlejem (tak, wiem... zryty jestem  :Razz:  i co z tego  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## rzabcio

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> przerobka techno wszem i wobec znanego hitu: Dzisiaj w betlejem (tak, wiem... zryty jestem)

 Ależ nie, skąd.  :Razz: 

Jakby to ująć... Można gdzieś usłyszeć jakieś "demo" tego kawałka?  :Wink: 

----------

## noobah

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Metal - zdecydowanie metal. Słuchając dzisiaj w autobusie Vader - Helleluyah (God is Dead) - uświadomiłem sobie (po raz kolejny  ) że ta muzyka mnie po prostu kręci  

 

Ja w czasach studiów jak się kręciłem po Poznaniu ze słuchawkami na uszach, to zawsze czegoś mocnego, Pantera, czy Slayer, czasem też Vader i czułem się panem świata. Jakby mnie ktoś zaczepił to bym się lał, tak mnie ta muza nakręcała. A na codzień to bym muchy nie skrzywdził   :Laughing: 

----------

## psycepa

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   przerobka techno wszem i wobec znanego hitu: Dzisiaj w betlejem (tak, wiem... zryty jestem) Ależ nie, skąd. 
> 
> Jakby to ująć... Można gdzieś usłyszeć jakieś "demo" tego kawałka? 

 

teraz nie bardzo moge ale obiecuje ze do jutra wystawie caly kawalek  :Razz: 

----------

## KeyBi

Mój last.fm, choć narazie jeszcze nie jest wiarygodny. Najczęsciej słucham gotyku, metalu oraz gotyk - metalu  :Smile: 

----------

## edi15ta

jak wszyscy sie tak chwala z tym last.fm, to ja tez  :Smile: :

http://www.lastfm.pl/user/edi15ta

----------

## psycepa

obiecana kolęda :]

http://www.jz.anet.pl/media/files/dzisiaj_w_betlejem.mp3

----------

## v7n

głównie hh z większością odłamów i pochodnych. ragga itp też się jeszcze podłapie.

cała reszta po trochu, po za POPularnym szajsem i tego tam.. metalu, czy jak to się określa (-;

----------

## 13Homer

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> obiecana kolenda :]
> 
> http://www.jz.anet.pl/media/files/dzisiaj_w_betlejem.mp3

 

A ja na święta bym "polecał" kryszmas-alkoholis autorstwa 5-2 Dębiec...

----------

## c2p

KoRn - jingle bells  :Wink: 

----------

## Odinist

1  	 God is an Astronaut   	393

2 	Diabolical Masquerade 	338

3 	Mogwai 	281

4 	Celtic Frost 	242

5 	Tenhi 	210

6 	Opeth 	186

7 	Agalloch 	148

8 	Behemoth 	143

9 	Drudkh 	127

10 	System of a Down 	126

11 	Lunar Aurora 	112

12 	Woods Of Ypres 	98 

  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> obiecana kolenda :]
> 
> http://www.jz.anet.pl/media/files/dzisiaj_w_betlejem.mp3

 Fajne, fajne, choć spodziewałem się czegoś nieco bardziej szokującego i oryginalnego  :Very Happy: .

P.S. Nie powinno być "kolęda"?   :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

powinno:)

poprawione  :Smile:  thx

----------

## argasek

 *v7n wrote:*   

> (...) metalu, czy jak to się określa (-;

 

Ja tam bym uważał, Wielki Brat patrzy   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## vutives

W związku z tym, że wielu z Was używa lastfm postanowiłem założyć grupę polskich użytkowników Gentoo!  :Very Happy:  Feel free to join.

P.S. Może macie jakieś pomysły na logo tej grupy? Motyw Gentoo + Polska  :Smile: .

----------

